# physco mother fuckin' delics [email protected]!!



## boston joe (May 24, 2010)

i do not even know what the type of hallucinegenics are currentlly out there,but in the day acid, mescalie, phislocybeen,
magic mushrooms, it was like being at a pot luck !
sorry i jusst ran out of gas, i am old, in the way and tired !!
TO BE CONTINUED. 
FUCKHEAD JOE


----------



## DirtyErik (May 24, 2010)

sorry but this isnt a story man. Dont spam the threads please.


----------



## menu (May 24, 2010)

yeah. bad post man. general banter would have been better but even then its not really relevant to anything and serves no purpose. better luck next time


----------



## mksnowboarder (May 25, 2010)

Psilocybin is the active ingredient in most psychedelic mushrooms. As for new hallucinogens, theres salvia divinorum and a whole bunch of phenethyamines and tryptamines available as research chemicals.

mike


----------



## boston joe (May 25, 2010)

DirtyErik said:


> sorry but this isnt a story man. Dont spam the threads please.


 
ooooh that hurt dirty eric, so sorry it did not live up to your standards. this is still america, thanks for the feed back my frie3nd.
your thread spamming fuckin ass hole friend, boston joe


----------



## boston joe (May 25, 2010)

deveranti, what can i say ? i fuckin try. and i'e always got back up when i 've been shit at and hit. no fuckin lie here , thank you for the comment. i will keep on writing. any comment makes me feel like i do exist and count, good or bad!
thanks my friend,
your ill writing , allways trying, ass hole who keeps getting up and refuses to get flushed STPer pal
boston fuckin joe


----------



## boston joe (May 25, 2010)

DirtyErik said:


> sorry but this isnt a story man. Dont spam the threads please.


 
ooooh that hurt dirty eric, so sorry it did not live up to your standards. this is still america, thanks for the feed back my frie3nd.
your thread spamming fuckin ass hole friend, boston joe


----------



## finn (May 25, 2010)

DirtyErik does have a point, it's not a story, I'll move it back to stories when you're done.


----------



## hshh (May 25, 2010)

haha hey im in albuquerque you know where to get some?


----------



## Pheonix (May 26, 2010)

try growing San Pedro cacti it's fast growing and is 0.8% mescaline where peyote is 1% mescaline but San Pedro is legal to grow and you can buy sections of it online


----------



## connerR (May 29, 2010)

Put motor oil and bleach into a syringe and inject it into your heart. It's a fucking RUSH, man!


----------

